

Spy-Butterfly: Israel developing insect drone for indoor surveillance - TeMPOraL
http://www.rt.com/news/israel-drone-indoor-butterfly-672/

======
ktosiek
No panic - it's still not something you would miss indoor. On the other hand I
wonder how useful would something like that be for monitoring big events (or
just keeping an eye on police by some more paranoid civilians) - is there any
information on how long can those work?

